# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  thin hair at front or receding hairline..rogaine??

## bossman_1986

It says that rogaine is used only to regrow hair on the top of the scalp (vertex only) but i have hair thinning at the front/receding hairline.

1. Can minoxidil still work for the front?

2. Do you use rogaine on the front? Does it work?

----------


## Njord

I got really bad thinning hair from my last cycle and have been using 15% Minoxidil for about 30 days (plus finasteride and nizoral 2%). The hair has stopped falling out and is thicker than ever before. It will not regrow hair on a receding hairline though(unfortunately).
So in my opinion minixidil work on the frontal hair as well as the vortex.

----------


## bossman_1986

> I got really bad thinning hair from my last cycle and have been using 15% Minoxidil for about 30 days (plus finasteride and nizoral 2%). The hair has stopped falling out and is thicker than ever before. It will not regrow hair on a receding hairline though(unfortunately).
> So in my opinion minixidil work on the frontal hair as well as the vortex.


where on the head do you use rogaine?

i know it wont regrow hair for a receding hairline, i just wanna thicken the hair that it have at the front thats thinning

----------


## abombing

I believe this belongs in the AR spa section. Rogaine only regrows hair on the top of the head, not the front. You can try duast from lion or propecia to slow the thinning, but there isn't much you can do for the front of the head except transplants.

----------


## bossman_1986

> I believe this belongs in the AR spa section. Rogaine only regrows hair on the top of the head, not the front. You can try duast from lion or propecia to slow the thinning, but there isn't much you can do for the front of the head except transplants.


but can it thicken thinning hair at the front?

----------


## bossman_1986

bump

----------


## SL63

Yes it will work for all the hair on your head.

Use propecia aswell.

----------


## bossman_1986

bump

----------


## Prada

> I believe this belongs in the AR spa section. Rogaine only regrows hair on the top of the head, not the front. You can try duast from lion or propecia to slow the thinning, but there isn't much you can do for the front of the head except transplants.


That is not correct. Rogaine just didnt research the effect of minoxidil on the front. It does work

----------


## TexSavant

use finasteride ( PROPECIA, PROSCAR) dht inhibitor.. DHT causes this kind of balding. you'll need to add a stong aas to make up for it,

----------


## bossman_1986

thanks for the reply guys...yea im gonna use duta, nizoral, rogaine foam from now on but im only gonna use duta on cycles

----------


## bossman_1986

bump for more replies

----------


## bossman_1986

:Bbbump:

----------


## bossman_1986

come on guys say whatever's on your mind about rogaine

----------


## abombing

In my experience Rogaine will stop working after a couple of years, and it does only work on the top of the head. After a while it made my scalp itch terribly, but now they have that foam shit which may be different. Once you start rogaine you have to stay on it as long as you want the hair you regrew to stay, once you stop it falls out. Your best bet is to use nizoral %2, propecia, and rogaine (if you think it will help you).

----------


## bigpapabuff

> I believe this belongs in the AR spa section. Rogaine only regrows hair on the top of the head, not the front. You can try duast from lion or propecia to slow the thinning, but there isn't much you can do for the front of the head except transplants.


Definitely give Lion's Dutasteride a try. I have seen that it works.

----------


## RANA

I have been using propecia for about 4-5 years. The shit works well. I did a before pic and 6 month pic and one year pic an it made a big difference. No one ever thinks I am taking propecia because they think I have a full head of hair. It takes about 4-6 months to start seeing results...

----------


## MRsuperfantastic

4-6 mo to start seeing results and BEWARE...your hair will shed like crazy within a month or so of starting and you will probably experience at least 1 more shedding cycle within a few months. I have been on it for about 10 mo and I've had 2 hair shedding cycles. I also notice I'm starting to get a little gyno. I'm under the impression that letrozole is good for reversing this. Anyone have any comments regarding this? Oh and Ive tried many different things on the frontal hair line and nothing really seems to build thickness back in this area. Although I've only been experimenting with many other things for the past year. Copper peptide solution, mioxidil, saw palmetto, green tea extract, adenosine(just started trying this) and emu oil. Something that seemed to work well before they had to reformulate it after getting busted by the FDA for having progesterone in the product was "Thinning hair serum by Nuhair". I noticed my hair was getting much thicking while using it although I cannot find the old formula anymore so I am not using it anymore.

----------


## Gears

> In my experience Rogaine will stop working after a couple of years, and it does only work on the top of the head. After a while it made my scalp itch terribly, but now they have that foam shit which may be different. Once you start rogaine you have to stay on it as long as you want the hair you regrew to stay, once you stop it falls out. Your best bet is to use nizoral %2, propecia, and rogaine (if you think it will help you).


So for any of these compounds, you have to stay on them? What if you were to use it as a preventative measure while on a cycle?

----------


## suprman09

Anyone ever go to a doctor for this like a dermatologist or something? Can they prescribe anything like the things mentioned above?

----------


## RANA

> Anyone ever go to a doctor for this like a dermatologist or something? Can they prescribe anything like the things mentioned above?


Your regular doctor can prescribe the stuff, no need to see a specialist and a doctor can see if your going bald or not.

----------


## tjpatrick1987

Im 21 and my reciding hair line is going back pretty bad i cannot hide it anymore.....Would rogaine work for me and if it would arent there horrible long term side effects?

----------


## Discipline_1

ive been on minoxidil 5% (rogaine) for the front or receding hair line, even though they had no research on the front... i havent seen really any regrowth but i have only been using it about a month and they say you need 2 to 3 months to start seeing results, i am also on nizoral shampoo and use fina or duta while i am on cycle

----------


## Pooks

Just shows u how primitive our medicine still is.
Still no fool-proof remedy.

----------


## mario_ps2

> Just shows u how primitive our medicine still is.
> Still no fool-proof remedy.


darn you hit the nail !!!

We'll just have to go by faith.. 

"by FAITH alone we'll walk across the darkness"...

----------


## Jackblack20

any of you guys that have used the fina or duta on a cycle notice decrease in results becasue it is a DHT inhibitor, therefore wouldn't it compromise your muscle growth as well as muscle hardness?? any experiences would be great

----------


## Jackblack20

bump...anybody willing to answer this one?

----------


## Jackblack20

> That is not correct. Rogaine just didnt research the effect of minoxidil on the front. It does work


Do you have personal experience with this one Prada, or how certain are you that you know it works?

----------


## Jackblack20

anyone got me on this one?

----------


## tjpatrick1987

never taken the stuff ..........i got the front recieding hairline and i am thinking about doing bosleys mens hair club..does that stuff really work ?it looks so convincing

----------


## lovbyts

I was thinking about doing the Bosley thing also until I started reading about people who did it, looked OK until the rest of the hair started receding again and it looked funny withe hair up front and gone in the middle. Also to maintain it is quite expensive to go back every 5 years or so until you run out of plugs.  :Frown:  If you/anyone decides to do it I would go to Thailand. Good doctors, much cheaper and a LOT more fun....

----------


## sevenmann

Why does nobody on here talk about transplants? Shit, all these medications to keep hair from getting worse costs thousands and thousands of dollars over years and years..
To me, the best solution to feel good and look good would be a hair transplant..
People, sit down with your calculators and figure it out for yourself !!

----------


## lovbyts

> Why does nobody on here talk about transplants? Shit, all these medications to keep hair from getting worse costs thousands and thousands of dollars over years and years..
> To me, the best solution to feel good and look good would be a hair transplant..
> People, sit down with your calculators and figure it out for yourself !!


The main problem with transplants is after a few years you continue to recede except for the transplanted hair so it looks REALLY strange unless you get it done again but eventually you run out of hair you can get it from.

From what I'm reading though we are only a few years away now from having our hair cloned so we wont have to have any removed, no scar, no surgery, only implants  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
After this starts it will be MUCH cheaper to have done also  :Smilie:

----------


## skinnypunk

Anyone heard about or tried low level laser therapy for the scalp?

----------


## scorpion62

I lost the rug years ago and it was the best thing that happened ,now all I need is a good razer much more cheaper than transplants and less of a head ache to.

----------


## Saunacrank

My source has proscar. 1/mg tabs. What do I need to dose it at? Take it for entire cycle or after certain amount of time? and how long after cycle do I run it? Thanks guys. I've never had any issues and I've 4 cycles over 3 years, but just gonna be safe now that I'm 26, I'm getting a little older so wanna be careful.

----------


## Redial

> My source has proscar. 1/mg tabs. What do I need to dose it at? Take it for entire cycle or after certain amount of time? and how long after cycle do I run it? Thanks guys. I've never had any issues and I've 4 cycles over 3 years, but just gonna be safe now that I'm 26, I'm getting a little older so wanna be careful.


Am I getting this right, you have had no problem with hairloss (MPB) on your cycles, but you want to use finasteride just "to be safe"...? BAD IDEA. Finasteride is the last thing to use when you are losing your hair, not something you do "just to be sure". It has potential for very serious and permanent side effects, and if you use it for healthy hair, you will probably experience some shedding you won't be having otherwise.

Also, if you start finasteride, you have to be on it. You can't use it just "when cycling".

----------


## swllce

In the us hair transplants are overpriced.The grafts are put in by assistants ,they are no more skilled than a hairdresser.Bosley does not restore hairlines realisticaly. one must be conservative and comprehensive when choosing a hailine for your age group.Bosley will just move up all your grafts and try to give you a hairline of a 20 year old.Eventually the hair behind it will fall out.Medica klinik in Malmo Sweden offers A cheaper price for hair transplants.The swedes pioneered this procedure.Figure in 2 nights in a hotel plus 600 us dollarsfor air fare, and the price will probably come out to be half of what the us clinics cost.And no Rogaine will not grow hair at a receding hairline.

----------


## Najeem

bump

----------


## Evader

I use rogaine foam, finasteride, and nizoral. Rogaine definitely works on the whole head including the front receding area.

----------


## Evader

> Why does nobody on here talk about transplants? Shit, all these medications to keep hair from getting worse costs thousands and thousands of dollars over years and years..
> To me, the best solution to feel good and look good would be a hair transplant..
> People, sit down with your calculators and figure it out for yourself !!


I realise that this is an old comment, but I want to address it anyhow. If you get a transplant you STILL HAVE TO TAKE THE MEDICATIONS and continue using the rogaine etc. So it doesn't work like that. unless you have absolutely ZERO hair on the top of your head then maybe you could stop since it's all new hair, but most people still have some hair up top when they get a transplant, and don't want to have to get another transplant as the hair continues to thin out.

----------


## CrocodileMick79

so is the new foam rogaine stuff any good, i am thinning abit from the front and was gunna buy some

I already am taking 1mg proscar daily and caffiene shampoo

----------


## BOBKAT

Anybody got info on spiro

ME SPIRO BLOG >http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-ME-with-SPIRO

----------


## SilverBuilt

Although Rogaine says that it isn't for regrowing a receding hair line, it dosn't mean that it can't. I think the company is just trying to limit their own potential liability by saying that they won't guarantee it. Research on the drug as a whole, says that the drug may potentially cause hair growth all over the body, which is a consideration; however, if you have the money you might want to invest in some sort of hair transplant.

----------


## lukey10

not to sure why people are on here winging about hair loss if they have been or are going to be doing a cycle. why play with fire if you are suseptable to hair loss? especially are test based one.. transplants are the best option and if you are serious about keeping your hair there the only way to go.. plus propecia.

----------


## bjpennnn

nizoral 2% works great.

----------


## SilverBuilt

If you are using rogaine, it comes with a warning that hair may develop in areas other than the scalp, so you may end up with hair where you don't want it. Not sure how often this happens though.

----------


## slimshady01

> never taken the stuff ..........i got the front recieding hairline and i am thinking about doing bosleys mens hair club..does that stuff really work ?it looks so convincing


Dont do bosley, 

Look up Alvi Armani he is the best in the business.

----------


## Furious.George

[QUOTE=Redial;5546133]Am I getting this right, you have had no problem with hairloss (MPB) on your cycles, but you want to use finasteride just "to be safe"...? BAD IDEA. Finasteride is the last thing to use when you are losing your hair, not something you do "just to be sure". It has potential for very serious and permanent side effects,[/q]

Believing that fin or dut cause permanent side effects is a bit like believing that inoculations cause autism: the clinical evidence indicates the opposite, but people say it on the internet.

Fact is that finasteride is extremely effective as a hair loss treatment, and ~95% of men who use it never get side effects.

[QUOTE=Redial;5546133]
and if you use it for healthy hair, you will probably experience some shedding you won't be having otherwise.[/q]

There's no doubt that DHT, and specifically DHT from the 2-5ar enzyme causes male patterned hair loss, and finasteride drastically reduces levels of 2-5ar, so it can only help.




> Also, if you start finasteride, you have to be on it. You can't use it just "when cycling".


You have to be on it because men with hair loss generally have it starting from some time after puberty till the day they die.

If you don't have the genes you can use as much aas as you want and never go bald.

As far as the lack of DHT, keep in mind that DHT isn't all that anabolic , and finasteride increases endogenous T production, so it (and to a greater extent dutasteride) can be considered slightly anabolic.

If you're adding exogenous androgens, and preventing those exogenous androgens from being reduced by 2-5ar into a probably more androgenic and less anabolic versions of themselves, then in that case...

... I'm not sure of the implications, but I think the net effect on strength gains will be nominal either way.

----------


## Ackee_walk

I tried Matt Gardson's method , it will help 
the bare areas around my receding temple areas are growing hair. at first I thought it might be my imagination, but it really does seem to be happening.

----------


## LiftSpotter205

Nioxin is F'ing AMAZING with keeping your hair. My brother lost ALL HIS HAIR at age 25, it runs in the family. We both have very stressful lives. I started using Nioxin after talking to many saloon people and doing internet research, and I still have all my hair at 26. Taken AS without issue.
I use Nioxin 2 which is for naturally thin hair. With the conditioner it makes it look thicker. Unfortunately i have gray popping in. Theres a whole 1 inch by 1 inch patch growing above an ear, its wierd for it to be so concentrated. I'll eventually have those awesome mafia gray wings.

----------


## lovbyts

> I tried Matt Gardson's method , it will help 
> the bare areas around my receding temple areas are growing hair. at first I thought it might be my imagination, but it really does seem to be happening.


OK what is the Matt Gardson's method? Willing to share or do we/I have to download the book?  :Frown: 
Never mind, found what I was looking for. Gardson's method is nothing more than an ebook sales scam to get folks to pay to find out that scalp massage helps hair growth.

----------


## Justin332

I also would like to know this method.

----------


## lovbyts

> I also would like to know this method.


Read my above post.
I found what I was looking for. Gardson's method is nothing more than an ebook sales scam to get folks to pay to find out that scalp massage helps hair growth.

----------

